# laser work



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Anyone know someone who does laser work and writing on wood projects?


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would try here https://txrxlabs.org/

They should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I can engrave, mark, and cut many wood items. I can do line art, lettering, logos, and photos on wood and many other materials. I can do single items, or volume quantities . PM me with your needs.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Kenny, my son is in the business and located in Deer Park. I'll PM you his number and let you go from there.


----------

